# Fly Fishing the Surf: Switch Rods?



## MarkA70 (May 3, 2011)

Has anyone tried a Switch rod for distance in the surf? If so, your thoughts, please.


----------



## beto6059 (Oct 26, 2008)

I have been wanting a switch rod for the PINS. I have been looking (reading about) these. I leaning toward the http://www.beulahflyrods.com/index.php compare the switch with the surf rod. My fishing buddy just got the Beulah switch rod 10'6".
I hope to cast his new switch today. Call Beaulah and they will give you all kinds of information about switch and surf rods


----------



## Wading Away (May 26, 2004)

You might want to contact the Nile Creek Fly Shop in Vancouver, BC. They sell Beulahs, and they fish for salmon, specifically Pink's I think, in the surf. Those guys are all long rod specialists, all Spey and Switch. Would be worth it to pick their brains. I've met them at Fly Fishing shows here in Calgary, and they are great guys.

http://nilecreekflyshop.com/index.html


----------



## JIM COLLINS (Sep 30, 2008)

*Switch Rod!*

I have the TFO conversion for my TICR-X. I have found it extremely usefull off the jetties. What I mostly have found is the added length has allowed me to cast standard single hand over the top of the jetty while standing at the base of the rocks at the waters edge. With an intermediate line don't be surprised if you cast nearly the entire fly line. But one thing about this method, be sure and eat your "Wheaties"!:work:


----------

